# Meyenberg goats milk?



## seawind (Sep 28, 2007)

Yay or nay?


----------



## SevenVeils (Aug 28, 2006)

Nay, for me.

It's pasteurized, which is not something that I want. In fact, I think that it is ultra-pasteurized- even worse.

Worse than that, though, is the fact that it tastes horrible. I had goats for milk for years, and I know how good and sweet their milk can taste. Meyenberg tastes like milk that's been sitting in my fridge for a month. Goaty, musky, bitter...

I only tried it a couple of times though, and it was a long time ago. So that may not be the case anymore.


----------



## damona (Mar 27, 2008)

i use it for cooking/baking for my crew. we are gluten free/dairy free, but they can tolerate the goats milk if it's in something. i don't particularly like the "goaty" flavour this stuff has, but i've never had "real" goats milk to compare it to. it does give the gf bread i bake a better taste than rice or soy milk tho.


----------



## heidirk (Oct 19, 2007)

DS drank it for almost a year. I did not want to introduce cow's dairy right away. It does have a lanolin aroma, but it did not bother DS. DH grew up on a farm and raised goats, and he said it tasted like goat's milk.

They have several varieties, I got the regular carton milk, although they have ultra pasturized, and even evaporated. . .

DS did very well on it. What struck me most was that his poop didn't change with the addition of the goat's milk, it looked just like BF poops. He WAS still BF'ing but I took that as a good sign.


----------



## 425lisamarie (Mar 4, 2005)

fresh goat's milk does not have a goaty smell/taste at all. that is what happens when it hits the heat!


----------



## TimeToHeal (Oct 4, 2017)

Regarding goat milk:
I have personally become ill multiple times from Meyenberg's goat milk / Meyenberg goat milk (refrigerated, full fat, purple-pink and white printed cardboard containers). The cardboard containers are frequently (as in every week or every other week) 'puffed out' in the grocery store, before the the expiration date. I kept trying it as there was no other source I knew of. I have now given up on it. Getting a pathogen or contaminant or whatever they are placing in their milk that is getting me ill (it is not every carton that does this, and I never, ever drink from a 'puffy'-looking carton) could damage my health worse than the horrid experience of being poisoned few months from the stuff (it's happened 6 times in 1.5 years). This was what I read about Meyenberg's in another forum. It seems to explain why I see the puffiness and why Whole Foods, Trader Joe's and other places I've bought it from continue to get puffy and toxic product from them. Internet search these words to see the source of the quote:

"I can't drink the stuff. That brand was the first goats milk I had ever tried and I nearly puked. It turned me off goats for years. After tasting some raw goat milk I decided goats weren't so bad. And now I love them and their milk.

Having been in and around commercial dairy goat farms I can tell you some of the many reasons the milk taste so different from the milk you will get from a backyard farm.

#1 . Over pasteurization. They cook the heck out of it.
#2 . Mastitis. Many of the farms do not treat mastitis until it gets bad or sometimes not at all unless the goat is bleeding into the milk. 
#3 . Heavy use of Swiss breeds. Many Toggenburg and some Alpines have strong milk.
#4 . Deficiencies. Many animals just can't get what they need out of a one size fits all mineral.
#5 . Dirty conditions. You simply can't keep a pen clean enough when you have hundreds of goats in it.
#6 . They are unhappy. A stressed goat isn't going to give you its best.

I have seen one time where one of the does teats rotted off and the whole half of the udder was on its way out but they still milked the other side since it wasn't bleeding or spitting chunks into the milk. You could smell it from feet away. That's not going to make the batch of milk taste good I can tell you that much. As long as the cell counts in the bulk tank are low enough and there is no contaminants in the pasteurized milk they are A-Ok to sell."


----------

